# In a movie, what would be your opening theme?



## Bombsii (Nov 5, 2008)

If you were a character in a movie and you walk into a bar,dramatically what would be your theme.

Can be ANYTHING. and by that I mean anything.

I'm going for a serious theme.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=OmXwVaswLdE

This .so.badly.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 5, 2008)

Arguably one of the best songs ever written. Emotional, powerful and captivating. _Definitely_ my theme song.

Link.


----------



## Erif (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQF_uGP9tfk&feature=related
This, definitely.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 5, 2008)

Perhaps this.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www2.se-ed.net/kaisergreymon/Believer.mp3

EPIC entrance for moi!


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 7, 2008)

I love Erif's one.

Anyone like mine?


----------



## ZimD (Nov 8, 2008)

Definitely this.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 8, 2008)

Probably this.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Nov 8, 2008)

either the background music for this or this sheer amount of awesome


----------



## S.K (Nov 8, 2008)

this? except I would come in Skid on my knees, really flashy, remind you of anyone.


----------



## Erif (Nov 8, 2008)

No, no, wait. I want a new one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YlOx62ZnV4&feature=relatedhttp://


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 8, 2008)

If I walked into a bar? This.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 8, 2008)

My answer will probably change tomorrow, but right now I'd have to say "Scin" by I:Scintilla.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 8, 2008)

No question.


----------



## Abwayax (Nov 11, 2008)

This.

Well, it's over 10 minutes so obviously not the entire thing.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 11, 2008)

Or maybe Drowning Pool's "Bodies"


----------



## ijy (Nov 12, 2008)

My opening theme would be either the brawl theme or The last journey home by Dragonforce


----------



## soothsayer54321 (Dec 15, 2008)

This.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 15, 2008)

Probably la mer. XD Cuz its soft, and...um...I'm not mean. I hope so, anyway.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 15, 2008)

"Hurt" by Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 15, 2008)

Isle Delfino Plaza.


----------



## Fredie (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe this.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 17, 2008)

Err...the Final Fantasy opening theme? The one with heaps of notes going lower every time.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI\

Always. ;D


----------

